
No. 1 in Poverty, CA Isn't Our Most Progressive State - It's Our Most Racist One - ajonnav
https://www.forbes.com/sites/michaelshellenberger/2018/05/31/number-one-in-poverty-california-isnt-our-most-progressive-state-its-our-most-racist-one/
======
erentz
This seems a stretch to use that definition of racism. But for sure absolutely
correct that the typical wealthy California liberal is full of shit. For proof
just spend a day in San Francisco or Palo Alto. People talking loudly about
their $40,000 watches they bought on a whim one night “he-he” while being
served by minimum wage baristas, and stepping over the homeless person in the
doorway. Meanwhile they do nothing to fix any of this such as increase housing
supply. I love CA but it’s become a disgusting place in this regard.

